# Goat with injured leg *update*



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a doeling that injured her back leg. She will not bear weight and the joint is very painful, hot, and swollen. I gave her some bantamine last night. Any advise? Thanks! Cindy

The vet took an x-ray and saw some separation at the growth plate. She was not able to see a fracture, but that could be obscured. Because of the heat at the joint, we are treating her for an infection. Septic Joint. We have her leg splinted for support and are giving her PCN and bantamine every day. Thanks for all the feedback. She is putting some weight on it and we are hoping for a full recovery!!
Cindy


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Goat with injured leg*

It could either be sprained or it could be broken. How large is the doeling? Which joint is it?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat with injured leg*

I would run some cool water over that leg to help with the swelling.


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Goat with injured leg*

I had a doeling that hurt her back leg. I had to keep her confined in a small area for 6 wks. They gave me banamine for a few days. They offered X-rays. Opted out of that.

Wendy


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat with injured leg*

the one thing that worries me is it being hot...could be an infection.


----------



## FRW (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Goat with injured leg*

I would try using some liniment on it.I have heard of people using pvc pipe to stabilize the leg and wrapping it and keeping them confined.They measured the length needed and cut the pipe vertical and only used one side of the pipe.
This doe kid had actually broke her leg above the ankle. A horse kicked the kid and broke it.
The vet wanted 300+ to fix the leg .. We wrapped the leg in a gauze wrap them placed the 1/2 of PVC on the bottom side above the ankle then wrapped it more in gauze.Then used vet wrap to stabilize it and checked it daily to make sure it was not rubbing through to the skin.The doeling was jumping around in a few weeks. I was amazed. I would definitely stabilize the leg .It will give comfort to the injury.Also give some kind of pain reliever that will also work as an anti inflammatory. Good Luck hope it is better.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat with injured leg*

We recently had a doe who wouldn't walk on a laeg, had swelling. Went to vet, did xrays "greenstick fracture of the tibia". Antibiotics to preclude infection for the first few days, banamine the first few days and mag paste to draw blood to the area. We also dried her off to make sure that all available calcium was going straight to the leg, not into milk. She has healed great, not even a limp. BUT the leg was never hot to the touch and I would worry about infection. What is her temp?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat with injured leg*

Cindy take her temp make sure their is no infection going on


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Goat with injured leg*

I once had a doeling who had a limp and swelling that was warm to the touch. I took her to the vet who drew fluid from it and cultured it. The white blood cell count was elevated, so he prescribed a course of antibiotics. The leg healed. Kathie


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Goat with injured leg*

It's her hock that is swollen. I have been icing it and I have it wrapped. I also have her in a small pen with a friend. I'll take her temp and see if it's elevated. I'm going to call the vet tomorrow. There should have been some improvement if it was a sprain. I'm afraid it's broken 
I just wish I knew where she hurt herself. They all run over 10 acres. The barn in very safe, but there could be some areas outside where she got hurt.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat with injured leg*

Ah that is too bad could have been a gopher hole Let us know what he has to say


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Goat with injured leg*

I'll keep you posted. I took her temp, and it said 105. I had a hard time believing that since she would look sicker with a 105 temp. I took the temp of another goat, and it was 105 too. @$%@ new thermometer!! :mad Guess I'm going to have to get another new thermometer...


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Goat with injured leg*

I probably wouldn't use the liniment..it seems like she needs the coolness, not heat. liniment could make the swelling worse, especially if you put it in a pvc pipe or wrapped it. This is one I would personally get a vet to look at. It sounds broken. I have a crappy thermometer too. It is one of those horse ones with the hole for the string on the end. I've had three of them, and only one of them worked right. I usually use a digital plus the manual if I am wanting to double check a fever. Human ones work better, but are smaller than I like to use...more chance getting lost. Good luck with your girl. They can get into SO much mischief. Mine like to get on the hay stack when I seperate them out to eat their grain...and the hay bales don't stay stacked long with them around! A few weeks ago they had managed somehow to roll over one of their VERY HEAVY stumps to one of the kid sheds, which is only about 4 feet high. The log was on it's rolly side and one of the girls had jumped on the shed and was having the dandiest old time bucking and running back and forth as fast as she could go. Yep, I had to fix that in a hurry! They just don't realize the danger they can get their little monkey selves into. 
anita


----------

